# Angeln in Novalja/Pag (Kroatien) vom Boot und Ufer



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

Hi ,
Hat jemand Erfahrung zum Angeln vom Boot und Ufer rund um Novalja und Pag ?
Tipps zum leichten Schleppfischen ?
Fängt man dort was größeres als mini Meerbrassen oder Drachenköpfe ?
Gibt es dort Angelgeschäfte wo man auch lebendköder kaufen kann ?
Alle Infos zum angeln rund um und in Novalja sind Hilfreich !
Soll ich Brandungsruten oder feederruten mitnehmen ?
Ist dort eine Möglichkeit vom Ufer zu Fischen daher es dort Relativ Strukturarm und Flach ist ?

Freue mich über jeden Tipp !


----------



## nilsie68 (8. Juni 2019)

Guck mal hier
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angeln-in-kroatien-vom-boot-und-ufer.340615/


----------



## welliwelt (8. Juni 2019)

Denn theard kenn ich ,ich habe ihn selbst erstellt aber es geht mir darum ob sich jemand in Novalja auskennt
Danke trotzdem


----------



## Angorafrosch (26. August 2019)

Besser spät als nie. Ich war letztes Jahr im Camp Kanic, ca 6Km NNW von Novalja. Das Camp ist in einer Bucht und bietet auch Bootsplätze. Abends wenn die Badegäste weg sind gabs da vom Ufer Petermännchen zum erbrechen. Klar, da Sandstrand. Alle so 20cm +(ca. 10 die alle wieder zurück gingen), eine Makrele, 2 Geißbrassen und eine Goldstriemenbrasse, alle um 25cm. Nachdem ich einen Einheimischen beobachtet habe, der seine Krabbenreuse gepimpt hat wollte ich das dann mit meiner Köderfischreuse auch probieren. Also Zweige mit viel Laub oben drauf befestigt (schätze um einen schattigen, sicheren Unterstand zu erzeugen) und dann auf etwa 5-6 m etwa 50 m vor dem Badestrand versenkt. Vorher noch eine Leere Flasche zur Markerboje umfunktoniert und dann ab dafür. Dummerweise sind wir am nächsten Tag abgereist und ich habe die Reuse vergessen. Dieses Jahr fahren wir evtl wieder hin. Diesmal mit Boot und Fischfinder. Werde berichten falls wir da in der Region waren.


----------

